
Network Demands Are iPhone Hang-Up - talison
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124200303430005275.html
======
swolchok
Am I reading this wrong? It sounds like the article is complaining about
_decreasing_ , not zero or negative, profits from iPhone users, and wondering
how carriers can maintain fat profits like the ones they get from text
messaging. I'm not inclined to feel particularly bad about competition and
commoditization making the telecom market more efficient.

------
lnguyen
Considering that these same companies (AT&T and Verizon for instance) haven't
figured out how to properly price and build out the hardwired data network, it
shouldn't be a surprise that they're having issues with where wireless is
going.

------
tocomment
They could save tremendous bandwidth if safari could manage to keep the pages
in memory. It seems to want to reload the page whenever I switch between tabs.

